
C-LSTM: Enabling Efficient LSTM Using Structured Compression Techniques on FPGAs - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.06305
======
godelmachine
This post talks about Structured Compression while the below link talks about
Structured Pruning.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124022)

Wonder what's the difference?

Would anyone be kind enough to oblige?

